# your device is not compatible with this version / Market miss behave



## enigma575 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone , i have installed AOKP JB build 4 for my s1 and iam very impressed by it and i love it , i came from TriamiSLIM |ICS rom, its quiet nice but started miss behaving so i removed and installed your AOKP rom

BUT i came across a very serious problem when i open market i can't view more than 10 APPS in any category and when i search for an app i get the message " your device is not compatible with this version " i tried changing LCD density to stock but nothing helped , i tried market enabler and market unlocker but they seem to do nothing

i dont want to go back to ICS roms agains







any help ?


----------

